# EXIF data not arriving at Zenfolio or Picasaweb



## kiwibiologist (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi All

I am using and enjoying Jeffrey Friedl's export to zenfolio and picasaweb plugins with LR/Mogrify to sharpen, and resize etc which all works great,  but the jpgs arrive without any EXIF data though the captions and titles come through.  I am going from DNG files to full-sized TIFFs and finally to JPGS from Mogrify.  I have *not *checked the minimise embedded metadata box.  

Anyone else experiencing this - or is this the normal behaviour?

Alastair


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi,

This is an ImageMagick problem.  The only workaround is to export as JPEG from LR.  Export the highest quality JPEG you can, then reduce it using LR/Mogrify.  For web use you'll never tell the difference....

Tim


----------



## kiwibiologist (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah okay - exporting as jpg indeed solves it - thanks
Alastair


----------

